# Top 3 Online Computer Retailers in the USA.



## ian

Well the two major retailers I know in the US are Newegg.com and TigerDirect.com
I know newegg.com are number one for computers. But are they always the cheapest?
If we accept that newegg.com is number one, who would you vote as number 2 and 3?
It would be good if you could list your top 3 favourite USA computer retailers.
Thanks.
I should add, I am hoping for as many responses as possible, so even if somebody has chosen the same top 3 as you were going to post, please post here anyways.
** Just to clarify, I am referring to computer retailers which sell the full range of computer components down to the smallest component, retailers where you can chose every single individual component and build your own custom pc
And I would prefer answers in the format like below.
1. Newegg.com
2. tigerdirect.com
3. amazon.com


----------



## Demilich

Walmart.com They do sell computer parts, not all, often at the cheapest prices. Not always, but sometimes..


----------



## Rit

Probably...

1.) Newegg
2.) Tigerdirect
3.) CDW, Frys, Microcenter, CompUSA?


----------



## powerpack

Components or systems. Wal -Mart is not included if components, or on further thought not included on anything. 

I think Rit is close.


----------



## ian

powerpack said:


> Components or systems. Wal -Mart is not included if components, or on further thought not included on anything.
> 
> I think Rit is close.



I just update my original post to state that the online should retail computer components down to the lowest level like newegg.com does.


----------



## tremmor

Have to admit that Microcenter is a nice walk in store and online.


----------



## johnb35

1. Newegg
2. TigerDirect/CompUSA
3. Frys
4. Microcenter

If there is no rush for parts I order from newegg which 95 percent of the time have cheaper prices.  If I need the parts quickly then I either go to TigerDirect or Frys since they are both about an hour from where I live.  I've included Microcenter but I've never been there but i've checked their website and I don't think they carry the qaulity of parts that tiger and newegg does.  Microcenter is another store that is about an hour from where I live as well.

The only thing I wished that Tigerdirect allowed is to be able to use my Billmelater account when I walk into the retail store and they won't, you can only use it online.


----------



## WhiteTree

Newegg is probably the best for category searching.

Amazon is not bad, but their category search (for computer parts) is poor. You need to know what parts you want and then search specifically for them most of the time.

I looked at Tigerdirect, but I didn't like their category search as much as Newegg's. (It was much better than Amazon's categories though).


----------



## Jet

Newegg, Frys, and Microcenter have all my business if buying new, but I usually buy used. Frys and Microcenter just because they (were) right near my house and sometimes had great in store deals. 

I've always gotten the impression from tigerdirect that they just aren't up to quality--I guess ever since I got burned on a $90 rebate from them in 2005 I haven't ever really given them a chance.


----------



## osnola

tremmor said:


> Have to admit that Microcenter is a nice walk in store and online.



agreed, i love walking in that store and gasping at the great wall of motherboards!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Surprisingly enough, Amazon also has a lot of good sellers that sell several computer components cheaper than Newegg or Tiger. Newegg may charge $69 for a 250GB IDE hard drive while you can get one on Amazon for $50.


----------



## powerpack

voyagerfan99 said:


> Surprisingly enough, Amazon also has a lot of good sellers that sell several computer components cheaper than Newegg or Tiger. Newegg may charge $69 for a 250GB IDE hard drive while you can get one on Amazon for $50.


Valid point. I am no expert on Amazon's business model. That said can we now include ebay? 

I can see why ebay cannot be included but am thinking then why Amazon?

Asking. 

My list
NewEgg
2nd place is for losers.
3rd see above and draw your own conclusions.
4th Sal at the back of a truck, any town anywhere.


----------

